# New 26rls Compare And Price



## Terry (Sep 27, 2006)

First Post: We closed a deal a couple of days ago on a new 06 26RLS. We are moving up from a 23â€™ TT with no slide. We did a side by side comparison between the 26RLS and a 27RLS (Sydney) and a Cougar 243RKS. While both Cougar & Outback are Keystone lines, they are really quite different. My dealer said that Keystone acquired both lines as mature products and maintains the unique features & flavor of each line. The 243RKS, which is priced on par with the 26RLS, seems to have a lot of content for the money; enclosed shower, lots of wood grain cabinets and carpet, & a full depth slide. But itâ€™s a bit heavy with delivered weight of 6024 and a GVW north of 9K. We both just really preferred the Outbackâ€™s â€œClear Mountain Streamâ€ style and the rear living room view was an absolute must have. So it came down to the 26RLS vs the 27RLS.

We went back and forth between each and while the Sydney is, without a doubt, the pretty one, in the end we chose the std. Outback. The 26 is about 900 lbs. lighter, a foot lower roof & over $4000 less, with the weight being the number one factor.

Price wiseâ€¦ Why is MSRP price so hard to pin down? Games they playâ€¦ My dealers MSRP was 24,998 with all the factory options, including the picnic table. I offered (no trade) 75% or $18749, they countered with $19327, crying they were at a $0 profit deal (right). I got them to include a winter zippered storage cover and we called it a deal.

We pick it up next Wednesday and go camping Fridayâ€¦ Happy Campers!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and congradulations









Looks like you played the 'game' and came out just fine on price. There is quite a range and location can affect that to.

Don t forget the rally page and hopefully you can join in one next year or maybe this year yet. See you there









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Terry!









Congratulations on your new 26rls and Welcome to Outbackers!
I agree on the whole MSRP thing...you just have to feel comfortable when you sign on the dotted line.
Our dealer did the boo hoo thing too








Sounds like you made a great deal








Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Terry, that's a nice TT you got there.

Enjoy. And welcome to Outbackers.

Mark


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

All that matters is you being happy with the deal you got.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Congratulations on the new 26 RLS. That is the same model we have and we went through the same thing trying to decide between the 26 & 27 foot. We discovered that the 26 foot had two 40 gal grey tanks which the 27 foot didn't. We also didn't like the way the propane tanks on the 27 foot took up some of the outside storage space.

Hope you enjoy yours as much as we do ours.

Happy Camping!!!


----------



## Terry (Sep 27, 2006)

mjatalley,

The whole tank size issue was important to us. I originally looked at the 26RLS because of the large 80 gallon grey tank. only to have my dealer tell me it was a 50-40-40 setup. I pushed the issue because of what I'd read on the Outback web site. He asked the area Keystone rep. and was told all std. Outbacks are 50-40-40. I would have dropped it, but I found the Outbackers forum and found 26RLS owners reporting 50-40-80 configurations. So I called Keystone/Outback direct. The factory service rep. also assured me the 26RLS was a 50-40-40 setup. I pointed out the error on thier web site and how tank size influenced my purchase. I also tolded him other Outback owners were reporting 80 grey.







He put me on hold and called the product manager. I had finally gone high enough to get the right answer.







He reported back that the 26RLS was indeed a 50-40-80 setup, with two 40 gallon grey tanks.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Terry!*








And congratulations on the new Outback! It sounds like you did well.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

